
Oligopolies Are Worse Than We Thought - fumar
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-02-15/monopolies-are-worse-than-we-thought
======
wu-ikkyu
Is downstream monopoly not the natural/inevitable endgame of a centralized
banking system which is a monopoly by default?

